# synapse hi-mod seat post



## des16 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have two major problems with the seat post. First, it is extremely difficult to adjust the tilt. I have finally removed the caps, and try to line them up on either side using a level, and the tap them in place again with a mallot before sliding the seat raise into the grooves. The problem is that once I tighten them down enough so that the seat stays in place, I cannot adjust the tilt at all. Any suggestions.

To make matters worse, the diameter and shape of the rails on my saddle (a selle italia) are to fit into the groves on the caps. So, I must change saddle. Any ideas on how to get around this problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

*Replace the seatpost*

Cannondale has replaced that part with a new design, ask your dealer to upgrade you (IMO it should be considered replacing a defective part).

Link to pic.
The New Cannondale Synapse Features Interchangeable Seatpost Masts With Removable Alloy Heads. Cannondale Team Liaison Rory Mason Tells Us This Allows Rider To Tune In The Amount Of Flex They Want. Photos | Cyclingnews.com

That design is one of the worst product designs I have ever seen. I had to adjust this post on a friend's synapse and thought this can't be right. Pulled the service doc and then went online to find that others also were not able to adjust tilt. It is frankly a POS and the worst seatpost clamp I have ever worked with.


----------



## bobrico (Jul 11, 2011)

I have the 2012 Synapse Carbon 3 and adjusting the tilt on it is a breeze. You simply loosen the back bolt and turn a dial in the front of the seat. I've never seen the previous year's seatpost but I understand they are a nightmare to adjust. Good luck!


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

It's actually a perfectly good---albeit unique---design, once you do one small thing:

Pop off both caps on either side of the seatpost. Apply thin layer of grease ( I like Phil Wood or Park ) , wipe off excess, replace caps, install saddle. The grease allows it to move freely for adjustments, without hammers, mallets, or other blunt force objects not typically recommended for wrenching on bikes. Snugs down and holds tight quite well. I've got 300 miles on mine, and no complaints.

Ungreased, yeah, I can understand folks' aggravation, irritation and venom towards it.


----------



## Cleaner (Jun 19, 2009)

*IMO it is an EPIC fail for its user interface*

I am completely familiar with the design intent of the post and how it works and what is required to adjust it. I design products for a living and I can tell you that I would have never accepted that design as something that should ship to a customer. I was able to adjust it, however it took much longer than it should and was quite tedious. It is even worse that the profile of the seat post locks you into the Cannondale post, I am pleased to see they stopped shipping the design.

BTW USE (the designers of the clamp) have a history of releasing problematic seatposts, just do a search on USE Alien seatposts.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

To the OP, here's a link for different saddle clamp sizes. Your LBS should be able to make that happen:

USE - Ultimate Sports Engineering:

Cleaner: it doesn't help their case that Cannondale appears to ship the Synapse posts dry, leaving it up to the LBS to apply the grease. Point taken about the Alien posts: sure they're light, but why on God's green earth would you spec such small bolts for such a big job, in Ti, IIRC. But man, you've got some anger over a seatpost.

I'm pretty sure that the redesigned Moots Ti seatpost uses a similar design to the USE.

I'll let you know if mine starts acting up, and lately I'm 215#, trying to get to 190.


----------



## des16 (Oct 1, 2007)

*seatpost*

I called Cannondale and they said the part is not considered defective and there is no recall; therefore, they will not replace it. Any ideas. They said to bring it to a lbs, and they would try to "fix" the problem. While the "solutions" such as using some lube may help, the bottom line is that my Selle Italia seat still will not fit in the grooves, even if I could deal more effectively with the tilt issue. Worse yet, is that I purchased the bike when I was living elsewhere, and the local Cannondale dealer is not very helpful if you did not purchase the bike from him.


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

des16 said:


> While the "solutions" such as using some lube may help, the bottom line is that my Selle Italia seat still will not fit in the grooves, even if I could deal more effectively with the tilt issue. Worse yet, is that I purchased the bike when I was living elsewhere, and the local Cannondale dealer is not very helpful if you did not purchase the bike from him.


Don't use chain lube...use grease.

For a replacement clamp to work with your SI saddle:

USE - Ultimate Sports Engineering:

It's probably SUMOBK9X7, but if you have calipers, you can measure it yourself. You could probably google your specific model, or again, any LBS should be able to do this for you.

And yes, dealers can be like that, esp. in this economy.


----------

